# How much wheel can I fit under my 210?



## Andy (May 3, 2005)

Rear
Front

As we can see, my 210 rides a bit lower than normal. The front ride height is caused by regular 210 springs that have had 3 coils cut off and Koni reds. The rear is a result of Toyota Land Cruiser shocks and cut down Audi A4 springs (don't ask). I'm not quite sure of the size of the current wheels. Possibly 13x5 or 6 or something. I haven't checked. In theory, all of the wheels here will 'fit' bolt-pattern wise. http://kmhafer.datsun510.com/wheelchart.htm

I'd like to get another set of wheels to mount a decent set of tires on. Preferably something from an old 280ZX (either the 6 spoke or swastikas) but those are 15x6 for the swastikas and 14x6 for the 6er. Another option is 14x7 Supra P-type wheels. I'm just not so sure if I'll be able to fit those under my car :-\ Any advice from the other old Datsun owners out there?

I'll take suggestions on what wheel to get as well.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

a 6" wide wheel is about the widest you want to use. That being the case, 14-15" wheel is the size to use. You could use a 16 or 17 provided you can find one in 6" width, but that's unlikley, as most 16+ tires don't come in a 195 wide.

I guess what you want to know is 15x6 wheels 195x50x15 tires. You will probably need custom spacers to make those fit.

i think the lug pattern is 114.3x4

if you had 280zx struts maybe a 15x7 would fit, but that's too wide for the front.


----------



## Andy (May 3, 2005)

I wonder if I could squeeze some 13x7s in with some modification. Probably not


----------

